# So yea, im back from the Lake District....>



## Arch (Apr 24, 2008)

All i can say it was an amazing place... easily the most beautiful part of Enlgland i have ever seen.
The hiking was far more challenging than i first anticipated, so taking photographs from the highest mountains wasn't possible as the wind chill began to freeze your sweat when you stopped moving.
However i did manage to get quite a few images from the 3 days we were there, here are just a few iv managed to edit since being back.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 24, 2008)

#3 is worth a nomination... Awesome shot


----------



## wolfden (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW, nice!!  I really like #3 the best, capturing the sun rays like that in the valleys.


----------



## surfnturf (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice shots!  I think #3 and #4 are my favorite.  I like the way you caught the rays shining into the valley on #3.  The color and contrast in all 4 of them is great.  Nice work.


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 24, 2008)

Simply stunning work!  Can I ask what lens you used for this?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm loving #3...well done.


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 24, 2008)

#3 for me also...


----------



## Arch (Apr 24, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> #3 is worth a nomination... Awesome shot



Thanks!



wolfden said:


> WOW, nice!!  I really like #3 the best, capturing the sun rays like that in the valleys.



Cheers



surfnturf said:


> Very nice shots!  I think #3 and #4 are my favorite.  I like the way you caught the rays shining into the valley on #3.  The color and contrast in all 4 of them is great.  Nice work.



Ta!



NJMAN said:


> Simply stunning work!  Can I ask what lens you used for this?



Sure, I used the Sigma 10-20mm... I actually only just got the lens a few days before we left so it was the first time using it. I am very impressed with it overall, it is sharp enough for me and just so incredibly wide... and at the price it is at the moment i think its really a must buy for any landscaper.



Big Mike said:


> I'm loving #3...well done.



Cheers



MrLogic said:


> #3 for me also...



many thanks


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2008)

Woah.  You've really out done yourself Arch!  
Freezing sweat aside, did you have a nice trip?


----------



## NateS (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, all of them are stunning.  I'll be a little different and say that #2 is probably my fav. of the bunch.


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!

Love #3 and #4 also


----------



## Heck (Apr 24, 2008)

Awsome


----------



## JHF Photography (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!!!! Those are great, Arch! I really love #1 and #4, but they're all so clear and sharp. Great lighting, too.


Jason


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 24, 2008)

All are great but #3 and #4 are stunning.


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 24, 2008)

Arch said:


> Sure, I used the Sigma 10-20mm... I actually only just got the lens a few days before we left so it was the first time using it. I am very impressed with it overall, it is sharp enough for me and just so incredibly wide... and at the price it is at the moment i think its really a must buy for any landscaper.


 
My thoughts exactly!  I've heard very good things about it, and have wanted this lens for a long time. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 24, 2008)

Great shots. That 10-20 is to much fun isnt it.


----------



## Arch (Apr 24, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Woah.  You've really out done yourself Arch!
> Freezing sweat aside, did you have a nice trip?



Thanks, yea it was really good... it was cold all of the time, so difficult to cook dinner/relax/sleep when your constantly cold... but after the first day i got use to it.
It really tested my fitness too... im relatively fit but could have done with doing alot more training before hand as the hikes were not easy and my legs were in pain.

But best of all i think was the campsite... it was almost... magical! It was nestled in the green valley, as you can see in the 3rd image above, over to the right at the back where the big light beam is. It is owned by The National Trust and to my amusement we shared the land with a large variety or REALLY friendly animals! There were loads of rabbits everywhere which didn't run away when you walked past them... we had visits from 2 ducks who were friendly... and best of all, i found if i held my hand out with a bit of bread in it, birds (robins, blue tits etc) would land in your hand and take the food!

I highly recommend the National Trust Great Landgdale Campsite... its outstanding.



NateS said:


> Wow, all of them are stunning.  I'll be a little different and say that #2 is probably my fav. of the bunch.



Thanks, yea im fond of 2.. the water was very clear... but i didn't drink any ... just soothed my feet in it!



Sarah23 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Love #3 and #4 also



Cheers



Heck said:


> Awsome



TY



JHF Photography said:


> WOW!!!! Those are great, Arch! I really love #1 and #4, but they're all so clear and sharp. Great lighting, too.
> 
> 
> Jason



Thanks!



EricBrian said:


> All are great but #3 and #4 are stunning.



Cheers


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 24, 2008)

Soooo glad the trip wasn't cancelled.  And you can see from that first shot that the hiking wasn't terribly easy.

Arch, these pics are absolutely stunning. You must be very, very pleased with them.  It's hard to pick a fave, as the colours etc in each are so stunning. I'm torn between 3 (with its gorgeous green colours, the suns rays, and the lighting) and 4 (with that curving road, the fence and the beautiful sky/clouds).


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 24, 2008)

Arch said:


> to my amusement we shared the land with a large variety or REALLY friendly animals! There were loads of rabbits everywhere which didn't run away when you walked past them... we had visits from 2 ducks who were friendly... and best of all, i found if i held my hand out with a bit of bread in it, birds (robins, blue tits etc) would land in your hand and take the food!


Wow! Sounds like you had a lot of very memorable moments that will stay with you for a long time!!!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 24, 2008)

Amazing stuff!!  I'm partial to 1 and 4.. Beautiful work!


----------



## Arch (Apr 24, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Great shots. That 10-20 is to much fun isnt it.



sure is.. ty



Antarctican said:


> Wow! Sounds like you had a lot of very memorable moments that will stay with you for a long time!!!



Hell yea.. i'll post some of the snap shots later just to get a better feel of the place, and i have quite a few more keepers i'll edit over time and post in the galleries at a later date... but i really enjoyed it!



kellylindseyphotography said:


> Amazing stuff!!  I'm partial to 1 and 4.. Beautiful work!



Cheers


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 24, 2008)

#1 and #4 are just beautiful


----------



## MissMia (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful series Arch! 4 is the stand out for me.


----------



## Evo (Apr 24, 2008)

They are all amazing!!  I love #3 and #4. :hail:


----------



## Arch (Apr 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> #1 and #4 are just beautiful



Cheers and thanks for the Nominations! 



MissMia said:


> Beautiful series Arch! 4 is the stand out for me.



Thanks



Evo said:


> They are all amazing!!  I love #3 and #4. :hail:



cheers buddy


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 25, 2008)

Some nice views of Langdale there Arch. The weather looks like it was better behaved for you than when I last went up there (last Christmas).


----------



## JHF Photography (Apr 25, 2008)

Arch, I can't stop looking at these pics!!!!! The sharpness, the clarity, the colours...... amazing! #4 really draws me in, definetly my clear fave now.... do you mind my asking what sort of post work you did on these?

Jason


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 25, 2008)

These are brilliant. Like NateS, I really really like #2; it seems other-worldly, but I still think #3 is my favorite.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 25, 2008)

Arch said:
			
		

> Thanks, yea it was really good... it was cold all of the time, so difficult to cook dinner/relax/sleep when your constantly cold... but after the first day i got use to it.
> It really tested my fitness too... im relatively fit but could have done with doing alot more training before hand as the hikes were not easy and my legs were in pain.
> 
> But best of all i think was the campsite... it was almost... magical! It was nestled in the green valley, as you can see in the 3rd image above, over to the right at the back where the big light beam is. It is owned by The National Trust and to my amusement we shared the land with a large variety or REALLY friendly animals! There were loads of rabbits everywhere which didn't run away when you walked past them... we had visits from 2 ducks who were friendly... and best of all, i found if i held my hand out with a bit of bread in it, birds (robins, blue tits etc) would land in your hand and take the food!
> ...



Definitely does sound like something out of a Disney film.  Especially since I can picture you playing Mary Poppins


----------



## Arch (Apr 25, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Some nice views of Langdale there Arch. The weather looks like it was better behaved for you than when I last went up there (last Christmas).



Ty, yea the weather was ok... just right for me actually as i don't like clear skies in landscapes, and thankfully it only rained a little. 



JHF Photography said:


> Arch, I can't stop looking at these pics!!!!! The sharpness, the clarity, the colours...... amazing! #4 really draws me in, definetly my clear fave now.... do you mind my asking what sort of post work you did on these?
> Jason



Thanks, its kinda difficult for me to go through my processing, as i custom edit each image with what i think it needs. But generally i like to use curves to work in different zones of the image, layer masks, high pass filtering and dodge and burn tools. 




MarcusM said:


> These are brilliant. Like NateS, I really really like #2; it seems other-worldly, but I still think #3 is my favorite.



Many thanks



Tangerini said:


> Definitely does sound like something out of a Disney film.  Especially since I can picture you playing Mary Poppins



If you do my make up, i'll bring the womens clothing... deal?... (although don't ask where id get the womens clothing from )


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 25, 2008)

Arch said:


> If you do my make up, i'll bring the womens clothing... deal?... (although don't ask where id get the womens clothing from )



:lmao: Deal.


----------



## fightheheathens (Apr 25, 2008)

pretty much amazing...the colors, oh the colors

the last two aren't HDR by chance are they?


----------



## schumionbike (Apr 25, 2008)

All are amazing!!!


----------



## rmh159 (Apr 25, 2008)

fightheheathens said:


> the last two aren't HDR by chance are they?



Looks like he used a graduated neutral density filter but i thought the same at first.


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow I am jealous of your shot...What equipment did you use?


----------



## The Empress (Apr 26, 2008)

i love the last one!! All great shots though


----------



## abraxas (Apr 26, 2008)

Mmmmphff- incredible!  The English version of the 10-20mm must have better pictures inside.  Just kidding, these are excellent.

Did your filter arrive in one piece before you left?  Problems with vinetting?


----------



## Arch (Apr 26, 2008)

fightheheathens said:


> pretty much amazing...the colors, oh the colors
> 
> the last two aren't HDR by chance are they?



Thanks... nope, no HDR here 



schumionbike said:


> All are amazing!!!



Cheers



rmh159 said:


> Looks like he used a graduated neutral density filter but i thought the same at first.



yup, spot on, ND8



rjackjames said:


> Wow I am jealous of your shot...What equipment did you use?



I use very basic equipment, nothing special... D50 w/ 10-20 sigma lens and the ND grad as mentioned above.



The Empress said:


> i love the last one!! All great shots though



Thanks



abraxas said:


> Mmmmphff- incredible!  The English version of the 10-20mm must have better pictures inside.  Just kidding, these are excellent.
> 
> Did your filter arrive in one piece before you left?  Problems with vinetting?



hehe...thanks. Yea i had to buy a new polarizer for the trip... i still dont have a refund for the broken one from the other company :roll:
The vignetting is hard to avoid with the grad on such a wide angle lens.. but i dont mind a little anyways so im ok with it.


----------



## Roger (Apr 26, 2008)

Lovely shots all and displaying good solid camera and compositional skills.


----------



## Arch (Apr 27, 2008)

Roger said:


> Lovely shots all and displaying good solid camera and compositional skills.



Thanks!


----------



## PNA (Apr 27, 2008)

You real know how to work up a shot.

Nicely done......show the originals some day. Would love to see the comparison.


----------



## m1a1fan (Apr 27, 2008)

I really like #2 and #4.  I'm leaning a bit more tward 4 though.  I like the composition and colors in the sky.


----------



## SpaceNut (Apr 27, 2008)

These are awesome! #3 is my favorite though.


----------



## danir (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow. Fantastic series.

Dani.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 28, 2008)

They're all fantastic images. The last two are definatlet my favoritse, but all of them have that wow factor.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

I had to come back for another look. These are soooooo gorgeous.


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 28, 2008)

I just had to add ''awesome'' to this thread


----------



## will-jum (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, can i ask what post-proccesing has gone into these images? 
and also what kit your using?

(nice photos )


----------



## kbeelitz (Apr 28, 2008)

#4 is absolutely amazing!! The shot almost seems to be made up. It has different types of clouds, trees, light, sky, and terrain. The path is leading me to an unrealistic world and the fence is maintaining my enthusiasm. I love it!! Where can I buy #4? For real! Is it for sell?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 28, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Arch.

I only did the area by car, such a shame now to see what I missed.

Camelot indeed.


----------



## Arch (Apr 29, 2008)

PNA said:


> You real know how to work up a shot.
> 
> Nicely done......show the originals some day. Would love to see the comparison.



hehe thanks



m1a1fan said:


> I really like #2 and #4.  I'm leaning a bit more tward 4 though.  I like the composition and colors in the sky.



cheers



SpaceNut said:


> These are awesome! #3 is my favorite though.



Thanks v.much



danir said:


> Wow. Fantastic series.
> 
> Dani.



cheers



Lacey Anne said:


> They're all fantastic images. The last two are definatlet my favoritse, but all of them have that wow factor.



Thanks 



Antarctican said:


> I had to come back for another look. These are soooooo gorgeous.



you cheeky devil you



tranceplant said:


> I just had to add ''awesome'' to this thread



cheers



will-jum said:


> Hi, can i ask what post-proccesing has gone into these images?
> and also what kit your using?
> 
> (nice photos )



yea just as i said above really...my camera kit is just average, but i use ND grad filters to help get the correct exposure in camera.. the rest is just photoshop tweeks... but i have been using the programme for 12 years so i should know what im doing!



kbeelitz said:


> #4 is absolutely amazing!! The shot almost seems to be made up. It has different types of clouds, trees, light, sky, and terrain. The path is leading me to an unrealistic world and the fence is maintaining my enthusiasm. I love it!! Where can I buy #4? For real! Is it for sell?



Thanks.. i am planning on getting all my best images on a site where prints will be available, so in the near future hopefully yes. 



kundalini said:


> Absolutely stunning Arch.
> 
> I only did the area by car, such a shame now to see what I missed.
> 
> Camelot indeed.



lol yea you need to give those mountains a good climb.... its really stunning up there... but i did a bit by car too, just to get more photos


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 29, 2008)

These are awesome, you have a great style.


----------



## DaveWrong (May 2, 2008)

Stunning shots Arch, 4 is my Favourite, but all simply stunning.

Your driver certainly knew the best places to take you, whoever they maybe?


----------



## Chiller (May 2, 2008)

Wow...these are some stunning landscapes.  Well done bro.


----------



## wing352 (May 2, 2008)

these are stunning..Very beautifully captured.  I have to say #4 is my fav.


----------



## Arch (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for commenting guys 



DaveWrong said:


> Stunning shots Arch, 4 is my Favourite, but all simply stunning.
> 
> Your driver certainly knew the best places to take you, whoever they maybe?



Ah, if it isn't my good friend Dave Wrong! 

oh hell yea the driver was the shiz at navigation... good thing really i could have died on those rocks! :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMF (May 13, 2008)

great collection of shots, but 3 stands out in particular


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 13, 2008)

Fantastic streams of light in #3


----------

